# Cherry Hemmy x Shishkaberry



## LdyLunatic (Sep 19, 2006)

Just taken down last night....first grow of these lovely ladies...now the test grow is complete    and has quite good results

First off...they were planted in one gallon pots...and were maybe about 2 inch clones when put into flower...just midget clones to do a test run of the genetics (bred by ZenLunatic and Stoner -thanks for the pollen collecting  ) 

These ladies grew so much....by day 20 or so they needed to be transplanted  

So even with a bit of stress these ladies have performed beyond our expectations...large solid buds and low odor during flower....gentlemen...i think we have a winner


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 19, 2006)

full shots


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 19, 2006)

main colas


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 19, 2006)

trimmed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2006)

*Man those ladies are beautiful LL. You and Zen did a great job as always.   How is the smell? Be sure and give us a smoke report.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

They look great! I want new strains now because of you guys!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT* and *AeroTX*  

the smell is very hard to describe...almost a light citrical lemon smell...its very hard to put my finger on the smell...hopefully after drying it will have a more distint smell

it is a very light stink though...good for low odor grows

i didn't trim these lovely ladies...zen trimmed them himself whilst i was busy ...when i went to check on him and look at the buds i inspected the big colas and quickly saw that they are EXTREMELY resinous....

there were no trichs stuck to my hand...just 100% resins...so *sticky icky icky*....i am dying to smoke it...soon


----------

